# Farrier Recommendations



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

The guy I was using to shoe my horses moved I am told he still shoes but it takes a while to get him to come I have been trying to get in touch with him for a couple of days. My horses need done before I can take them on the rocky trails as they are about to come off. I live in West Jordan. I have them cold shoed and have 3 to do. Any recommendations as to a good fair priced farrier. 

Thanks


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a buddy who does hot shoes true farrier does it for a living not just on the side I could get his info and a price for you and he would be there quick not over priced at all either. Also he is in South Jordan.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Mike Magera… if he's still doing it. I can find out if you'd like.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

*P.M.*

Sawsman did you get my P.M.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Trigger said:


> Sawsman did you get my P.M.


Nothing. ?

I'll send you one&#8230;.


----------

